# Walmart Climber!



## thmbarry (Dec 2, 2008)

Just puchased a wolverine climber od green with mossy oak hand rails and front guard rail. Thought it was gonna be junk but i took it out back and popped right up a tree. Its nice and quiet and comfortable as well. For 100.00 bucks with a harness i figured what the heck right? Does anybody else have experince with these brand stands. If so is there anything i need to know about them?


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Dec 2, 2008)

they are ok for the money i have 2 of them. heck of alot cheaper than a summit. you can leave them in the woods and they are fine.


----------



## Hawken2222 (Dec 18, 2008)

I just baught one as well.  I figured for the price, you couldn't go wrong.


----------



## dognducks (Dec 18, 2008)

Weight is the biggest difference in those and a higher priced climber


----------



## choctawlb (Dec 21, 2008)

Got Pictures?
Ken


----------



## Glassman (Dec 21, 2008)

They are a little heavier than the more expensive stands. I had one and it was the quietest, most stable climber I ever had. Mine had the mesh seat, the ones I saw this year had a hanging style seat in 'em. Looked like they would be really comfortable.


----------



## thmbarry (Dec 22, 2008)

Used it about 5 times and it is very comfortable. I just lower the hanging strings down on the seat as far as i can and put a lean back tilt on it and man o man i could sleep all day in it. Also very quiet not even a single squeek 20' up. All it needs is a cup holder(lol)


----------



## jsanders1965 (Jan 7, 2009)

my wife got me a "gorilla" tree stand from walmart last year,110.00 dollars. Best climber I have ever owned.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 8, 2009)

jsanders1965 said:


> my wife got me a "gorilla" tree stand from walmart last year,110.00 dollars. Best climber I have ever owned.



Yup..wife picked me up one at a garage sale for $18.  Best $18 she's ever spent


----------



## riskyb (Jul 5, 2009)

i hunted in mine all season last year, very comfortable, very easy to track in and out with easy setup and very sturdy, i'm very happy with mine


----------



## albaraptor (Nov 20, 2009)

I have 1 of these too.Used it last year ,left it in the woods all year long and am using it this year.


----------



## thmbarry (Nov 29, 2009)

You left it in the woods? How did it hold up. I hear they rust at the joints if you do that to them. I just got mine out finally this year. Late start on the season.


----------



## albaraptor (Dec 6, 2009)

Still holding up.I hunt out of it almost every day.Need 10 more.


----------

